# Rebuilding old rods



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Always save good components from broken rods. Good guides can usually be re-used. 

Recently I have been buying old solid glass bait casting rods, particularly 4-1/2 foot rods. I have 3 set up with old high quality bait casting reels. I don't think the new long rods can touch them for accurate casting and dependability.

Today I replaced a worn out cork grip with an old hypalon grip. I cut the butt of a broken SW hollow glass or graphite rod. I tapered it using my drill press and coarse sand paper followed by finer grades until it was pretty smooth. While I had the butt in my drill press I applied heat with my propane torch to lightly melt and smooth the butt. It looks like new. I used a long rat tail file to bore out the inside of the butt to where it would fit over the back part of my reel seat. I don't particularly like hypalon grips but the price of new cork is prohibitive these days. If I had found a good used cork grip that would fit I would have used it.

Most of the guides I have used on these rods are recycled guides.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Captian Ken,

Do you do broken guide replacements ? If not, can you reccomend
anyone ?

Please text me your reply if possible. 850-982-7092.

Thanks,

Spike


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

X-2


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

www.facebook.com/custombyjavier


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

Learn to fix them yourself. It's very simple to do and you will save yourself a ton of money. I started repairing my own rods as a teenager, back in the 1970's, and that's how I got interested in building my own rods.

Tight Lines !


----------

